# Air change Rates



## udpolo15 (Mar 12, 2008)

Anybody know an average air change rate for a manufacturing area? How many per hour is recommended?


----------



## ufcfan (Mar 12, 2008)

This will help:

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-chan...room-d_867.html


----------

